#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Sistema para Provedores

## dragon1910

bom dia , algum colega do forum podem me indicar um sistema para provedor que funcione com ip+mac pppoe , BGP , nota fical 21.
atualmente uso um sistema mais em linux fazendo controle de banda pelo iptables mais esta dando problema no controle de banda , esta limitando o cliente , precisava de um sistema que gerencia-se mikrotik.

----------


## cleicimar

Eu recomendo o IXCSoft (_https://www.ixcsoft.com.br/_).
Bem completo e custo benefício excelente. 
Tem a demonstração do sistema no site. Vale a pena dar uma conferida.

----------


## avatar52

Gerenciar BGP no sistema de gestão? Você realmente sabe o que é BGP?

----------


## fhayashi

> Eu recomendo o IXCSoft (_https://www.ixcsoft.com.br/_).
> Bem completo e custo benefício excelente. 
> Tem a demonstração do sistema no site. Vale a pena dar uma conferida.


Eu uso o IXC aqui. Acho bem completo. Mas coisas que me fazem pensar em mudar:

- Falta de documentação. Não existe nem mesmo uma wiki para consulta. Qualquer modificação que pensar em termos de processo aqui, temos de acessar o suporte deles.

- Dificuldade de acesso a suporte. Suporte é acessado através de uma lista gigante de atendentes no Skype, tem de ficar caçando alguém disponível.

----------


## cleicimar

> Eu uso o IXC aqui. Acho bem completo. Mas coisas que me fazem pensar em mudar:
> 
> - Falta de documentação. Não existe nem mesmo uma wiki para consulta. Qualquer modificação que pensar em termos de processo aqui, temos de acessar o suporte deles.
> 
> - Dificuldade de acesso a suporte. Suporte é acessado através de uma lista gigante de atendentes no Skype, tem de ficar caçando alguém disponível.


Em relação a documentação do tipo Wiki realmente acredito não ter, acaba às vezes você tendo que entrar em contato por coisas simples.

Agora em relação ao suporte não tenho o que reclamar. Sempre que necessito de atendimento já vou direto no que sempre me atende, se for em outro setor ele me encaminha. Acho o atendimento deles em relação aos outros muito superior.

----------


## cometa

> Eu uso o IXC aqui. Acho bem completo. Mas coisas que me fazem pensar em mudar:
> 
> - Falta de documentação. Não existe nem mesmo uma wiki para consulta. Qualquer modificação que pensar em termos de processo aqui, temos de acessar o suporte deles.
> 
> - Dificuldade de acesso a suporte. Suporte é acessado através de uma lista gigante de atendentes no Skype, tem de ficar caçando alguém disponível.


Qual o valor de aquisição e mensal ?

----------


## dragon1910

> Gerenciar BGP no sistema de gestão? Você realmente sabe o que é BGP?


Sim , pois no meu sistema atual , routerbox , o bgp está configurado nele.

----------


## futurasolucoes

Sistemas de gerenciamento hoje existe uma gama enorme estes abaixo são os que eu lembro

MK-AUTH
SGP
WEBMIKROTIK
RADIUS
VIGO
MIKWEB 

E assim vai dentre eles o que é mais usado é o mk-auth por ser barato e funciona. A unica desvantagem dele é não ter suporte porem existe muito conteúdo no fórum deles. 

E na minha opinião não perde para nenhum dos outros. Porem software é muito pessoal, só voce testando para ver em qual deles voce se adapta melhor.

----------


## Fallout

alguém ai já tem em produção o sistema da ubnt o ucrm ? ele é free queria sabe como ta o uso.

https://ucrm.ubnt.com/

----------


## interhome

Receitanet.net havendo qualquer dúvida. [email protected]

----------


## portalink

Já pesquisou o Top Sapp, bem completo, estamos usando já a dois anos e não tenho o que reclamar, suporte muito bom.

----------


## 1929

> Sim , pois no meu sistema atual , routerbox , o bgp está configurado nele.


Então o que você precisa é de um sistema que funcione como servidor... A maioria dos sistemas que se encontra são só de gerencia administrativa. No máximo coletam informações do servidor Mikrotik.

Além do Routerbox tem o MKSolutions.

----------


## Geovano

> bom dia , algum colega do forum podem me indicar um sistema para provedor que funcione com ip+mac pppoe , BGP , nota fical 21.
> atualmente uso um sistema mais em linux fazendo controle de banda pelo iptables mais esta dando problema no controle de banda , esta limitando o cliente , precisava de um sistema que gerencia-se mikrotik.


Boa tarde amigo,
sou novo no fórum e também em mk, estou fazendo cursos e estudando bastante, devido ao tempo gasto com meu pequeno provedor e meus estudos eu optei pelo "webmikrotik" por questão de um suporte muito bom e curva de aprendizado pequena, como um colega disse em um comentário a escolha é bem pessoal, o mk-auth é bem difundido, mas fiz minha escolha e gostei...vale pelo menos olhar sobre.
abraço...Deus abençoe seu trabalho.

----------


## 1929

> Boa tarde amigo,
> sou novo no fórum e também em mk, estou fazendo cursos e estudando bastante, devido ao tempo gasto com meu pequeno provedor e meus estudos eu optei pelo "webmikrotik" por questão de um suporte muito bom e curva de aprendizado pequena, como um colega disse em um comentário a escolha é bem pessoal, o mk-auth é bem difundido, mas fiz minha escolha e gostei...vale pelo menos olhar sobre.
> abraço...Deus abençoe seu trabalho.


Usei por vários anos o webmikrotik. Nunca tive problemas.. a maioria dos comentários negativos são de quem nunca usou ou ao menos se deu ao trabalho de ver como funciona. Porém webmikrotik não resolve o problema dele pois é só um sistema administrativo.
Ele quer rodar BGP. MKSolutions pode ajudar, mas a curva de aprendizado é enorme.

----------


## Geovano

> Usei por vários anos o webmikrotik. Nunca tive problemas.. a maioria dos comentários negativos são de quem nunca usou ou ao menos se deu ao trabalho de ver como funciona. Porém webmikrotik não resolve o problema dele pois é só um sistema administrativo.
> Ele quer rodar BGP. MKSolutions pode ajudar, mas a curva de aprendizado é enorme.


Você tirou a dúvida dele e acresceu no meu conhecimento com sua resposta...grato

----------


## avatar52

> Usei por vários anos o webmikrotik. Nunca tive problemas.. a maioria dos comentários negativos são de quem nunca usou ou ao menos se deu ao trabalho de ver como funciona. Porém webmikrotik não resolve o problema dele pois é só um sistema administrativo.
> Ele quer rodar BGP. MKSolutions pode ajudar, mas a curva de aprendizado é enorme.


Discordo respeitosamente dessa afirmação.

BGP é um protocolo de roteamento, não existe motivo pra sistema de gestão fazer isso. Eu uso MKSolutions e nada tem a ver com protocolo de roteamento.

OSPF, RIP, ISIS, EIGRP e BGP (MPLS é um protocolo de transporte) são protocolos de roteamento e devem ser configurados e executados em equipamentos que trabalham em camada 3 (o que chamamos de roteadores (não RB)). O sistema de gestão tem que fazer a gestão da base de clientes, se o cliente será PPPoE ou IPOE, parâmetros via Radius e etc.

Por favor, não repassem essa informação de que Mksolutions cuida de BGP, pois essa afirmação é enormemente infundada.

Como eu disse @*1929*, discordo da sua opinião e dos outros amigos, mas respeitosamente, é absurdo a afirmação dos amigos.

----------


## 1929

> Discordo respeitosamente dessa afirmação.
> 
> BGP é um protocolo de roteamento, não existe motivo pra sistema de gestão fazer isso. Eu uso MKSolutions e nada tem a ver com protocolo de roteamento.
> 
> OSPF, RIP, ISIS, EIGRP e BGP (MPLS é um protocolo de transporte) são protocolos de roteamento e devem ser configurados e executados em equipamentos que trabalham em camada 3 (o que chamamos de roteadores (não RB)). O sistema de gestão tem que fazer a gestão da base de clientes, se o cliente será PPPoE ou IPOE, parâmetros via Radius e etc.
> 
> Por favor, não repassem essa informação de que Mksolutions cuida de BGP, pois essa afirmação é enormemente infundada.
> 
> Como eu disse @*1929*, discordo da sua opinião e dos outros amigos, mas respeitosamente, é absurdo a afirmação dos amigos.


Quem sou eu para discordar... Nunca usei MKSolutions. Na verdade eu vendi o provedor para quem me fornecia link e eles mudaram todo o sistema. Estão usando o MKSolutions e autenticando tudo na matriz... e eles que me falaram em BGP.

O que eu fiquei sabendo é que o MKSolutions pode trabalhar só como um gerenciador administrativo ou então pode ser configurado como um servidor/roteador com uma ampla variedade de recursos.

----------


## dragon1910

bom , estou estudando o ixcSoft foi o que tem alguns recursos que me interessou , como integração da olt. estou estudando outros sistemas de gerenciamento.

----------


## dragon1910

> Eu recomendo o IXCSoft (_https://www.ixcsoft.com.br/_).
> Bem completo e custo benefício excelente. 
> Tem a demonstração do sistema no site. Vale a pena dar uma conferida.


o atendimento deles não é muito bom , ate agora estou sem resposta , sem contar que a instalação do sistema tem um bug no campo cidade , digita a cidade e não busca , impossibilita a ativar a versão trial 30 dias para teste.

----------


## bimbo

Estou pensando em usar o routerbox, pq quer sair dele?

----------


## interhome

Vem para o receitanet.net 

10 anos no mercado de provedor!

----------


## Geovano

> Vem para o receitanet.net 
> 
> 10 anos no mercado de provedor!


obrigado pela dica amigo, vou dar uma olhada nele, Deus abençoe.

----------


## Geovano

Agradeço à todos que contribuíram, vou estudar sobre cada dica, Deus abençoe por compartilharem conhecimento e experiências...

----------


## dragon1910

> Estou pensando em usar o routerbox, pq quer sair dele?


eu uso ip+mac na minha rede , o routerbox faz o controle de banda do nada problema fica limitando a velocidade do cliente , agora se voce for usar com ppoe com routerbox gerenciando as as rb , não da problema.

----------


## Brastel

Ele é melhor que o mksolutions?







> Vem para o receitanet.net 
> 
> 10 anos no mercado de provedor!

----------


## vigo

Olá pessoal,

Não deixem de experimentar o VigoWEB, lançamos recentemente e nosso foco foi justamente o melhor custo X benefício, já possuímos clientes com mais de 8 mil usuários rodando perfeitamente, sem nenhum tipo de problema ou gargalo.

Nossa política prevê manutenção preventiva, backups automáticos por cliente, firewall anti DDoS, tudo na estrutura da IBM/Softlayer em São Paulo - SP.

Atualmente nossos valores são:
- 189,90 mensais para o módulo base;
- 89,90 mensal adicional para o módulo radius;
- 59,90 mensal adicional para o módulo SICI Anatel;

Também disponibilizamos *sem nenhum custo adicional* o APLICATIVO DO TÉCNICO, com recursos para que o técnico possa gerenciar seus chamados, definir as coordenadas GPS do cliente, anexar fotos/imagens ao atendimento e capturar a assinatura digital do cliente.

Google
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...pp.vigo.com.br

Apple
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/vigowe...latform=iphone

*Em breve lançaremos o APLICATIVO DO CLIENTE, com inúmeros recursos tais como impressão de boletos, notas fiscais, abertura de chamados, liberação por confiança, localização, speed test, etc., e TAMBÉM SEM NENHUM CUSTO ADICIONAL.

Nossa versão demonstrativa pode ser acessada pelo link abaixo:
https://sistema.vigo.com.br
Login: adm
Senha: adm

Notícias e informações podem ser vistas em nosso perfil do Instagram:
https://instagram.com/vigotecnologia

Abraços a todos um feliz dia das mães e uma nova semana abençoada de trabalho.

Rafael Labiak Olivastro
https://www.vigo.com.br*

----------

